# What do you think of props?



## Randy Simmons (Jun 27, 2013)

...Using other things in your photos? A stand, maybe a pebble?

Do you not use props? I feel they can be distracting if they are not too simple.

Thoughts?


----------



## sbwertz (Jun 27, 2013)

About all I use is a piece of a pen blank, usually the same wood as the pen is made from.  I like to elevate one end of the pen for photos


----------



## OOPS (Jun 27, 2013)

I use a point and shoot camera and was having some trouble getting it to focus on the pen, rather than the black fabric background.  I placed a rock in the background of the display, and it solved my focusing dilemma.  I can't tell you why or how it did, but it did.  

When viewing photos though, I want to see the pen, and CLEARLY.  I don't need to see a copy of Beethoven's 5th underneath the pen, and I don't need to see an ugly giant piece of burl which has just been harvested.  We are trying to see the PEN, and all the other stuff is mostly a distraction.  IF it can be done tastefully, and doesn't detract from the pen, then I don't have an objection.  But most people just can't pull it off.


----------



## BSea (Jun 27, 2013)

I've used props many times.  Most often was because I was just doing sometime to get the photo.  Many of my earlier shots were outside just because that was about the only way to get a decent shot.  And I sometime tried to put the pen in a setting that was somewhat pleasing.  I still like some of the pictures even with the natural background & props.

Most of my shots now are using a light tent, and about the only prop I use is an acrylic pen stand.  And more & more I use nothing.  But that's more so I can take a decent photo.

Now most props don't bother me as long as the pen looks as it should.  In fact some look really good to me, and add to the photo.  I guess if all you want to see is the pen, then the less props the better.


----------

